# Should I Get This Manual Sheet Metal Notcher?



## Susan_in_SF (Jan 12, 2019)

Hi guys,
I ran into someone who is interested in bartering for one of my little 6" vintage Craftsman metal lathes in exchange for his manual Jet sheet metal notcher.
Here is a pic of it.



This man says that he only used it 3 or 4 times during the last year.
I told him that the lathe's gear door needed to be reattached, and that I needed some time to go gather all the tooling and the change gears for it.  So, I have a little bit of time to back out of getting this notcher, should I decide against it

So, after he told me that he didn't use this notcher much, I wondered if I were making a mistake to do the barter.  Would I be trying to get rid of this in a year or 2?  On the other hand, I do want to make my own controller boxes for potentiometer knobs,  tachometer readouts, on/off/reverse button, etc, but I won't be making a ton of them.  However, being able to cut perfect angles would be great.

Also, even though this is a benchtop notcher, it isn't tiny, and it weighs a 165 lbs.

Here is some info on this model that retails for $839 off the Amazon website:

-Jet’s high quality cast iron sheet metal Notcher is ideal or any garage or sheet metal shop. It's compact design makes it perfect for on-site use. The cutting Angle is fixed at ninety degrees and can notch up to 6” x 6” in one manual Stroke
-Made of heavy-duty cast iron
Capable of notching virtually any shearable material
-Can notch angles of more than 90° through a 2-step process
-Easy-to-read front gauges
-Heavy-duty cutting blade

If I were to barter my little lathe with motor and tooling, then at least I wouldn't have to deal with trying to sell this one off Craigslist  (aka Flake Central) where people ask a million questions, then drop off the face of the planet, or give a sob story in an effort for the price to get lowered to practically nothing.

I have several dc pwm chassis' from KB Electronics that I plan on making controller boxes for.  I also eventually would like to share my workshop with a few select poor folk.  When my workshop is complete, I am hoping to make small, simple tools/adapters to sell on ebay
Given all I just mentioned, plus the fact that there is no such thing as spare space in my 1 car garage, is this notcher something I should go ahead and get?

Thanks in advance for your friendly feedback.

Susan

Being broke doesn't stop me from tool hoarding, lol ;-)


----------



## mmcmdl (Jan 12, 2019)

Are you going to notch or just looking to trade ? I would think the lathe would be more valuable and used more often than the notcher . Plus , a notcher isn't hard to make .


----------



## Susan_in_SF (Jan 12, 2019)

mmcmdl said:


> Are you going to notch or just looking to trade ? I would think the lathe would be more valuable and used more often than the notcher . Plus , a notcher isn't hard to make .


I have 3.5 of the 6" Craftsman metal lathes.  I was originally going to keep 1 and fix the other 2 with a free 4th metal lathe that was missing the tailstock.  I got these lathes at super cheap prices, the the one that is missing the tailstock I got for free and was going to cannibalize it to supply the parts that the other 2 were missing


----------



## mmcmdl (Jan 12, 2019)

You have the 6" lathe market cornered !  You're talking to the wrong person when coming to tools and machinery . I just buy it if I like the looks of it ! I may never use it , but it's fun to stare at it when I'm relaxing !


----------



## Latinrascalrg1 (Jan 12, 2019)

Honestly unless you plan on making more then a few boxes and such I think you should take a pass.  I feel that you are trading down and if I understand correctly trading off that lathe will stop you from reviving 2 others that are occupying your valuable floorspace for a tool that will end up collecting dust in the corner taking up even more of your shop space. So there's my Opinion since you asked.


----------



## whitmore (Jan 12, 2019)

Susan_in_SF said:


> ... this is a benchtop notcher, it isn't tiny, and it weighs a 165 lbs.
> 
> I have several dc pwm chassis' from KB Electronics that I plan on making controller boxes for.  I also eventually would like...



It's still possible to buy boxes in a variety of sizes, but the distributors' offerings are not usually the exactly right size/shape
for the task: you end up buying oversize, and the result is often unaesthetic.  For a sheet metal shop (shears, brakes, and
everyone wears gloves to handle big sheets of metal) the corner shear will get a lot of use.   For a few boxes, you might
need a brake (to make good corners) but the cuts can be done with nibbler, or sabersaw/hacksaw, or mill...  I'd keep the
floor space, if it were my shop under consideration.

Even with the corner shear, my boxes took file work and fiddling, and mainly the corner shear was quicker than
dykem/scribe/follow-the-line with snips, not different in the results.


----------



## Mark Needham (Jan 12, 2019)

Have you got my address.
Yes, swap it, be a good deal. Pay the freight to my place, and I'll love you forever.


----------



## Bi11Hudson (Jan 12, 2019)

I can't beat the previous message, but then I'm an old man on the other side of the country. Won't even try. As far as a "swap", my take is, don't. Period. A "3 in 1" shear, brake, and slip roll of 40" might be a good _*start*_. But a notcher is a dust gatherer for a home shop. Unless, of course, you were doing a lot of sheet metal work. It might prove useful, *IF* you had a brake and maybe a shear. But stand alone, nah... ... Swap the lathe if you must, but get a few hundred kicker if you do. Straight across, nah, try next door. They may need one. You can use snips, or a jig saw, or even a mill to do what that thing does. It needs a production shop to be worthwhile.

Bill Hudson​


----------



## Cooter Brown (Jan 13, 2019)

I would love to have one of those, I have a 6" craftsman lathe that I'd give up without even thinking about it if I had an offer like that...


----------



## bhigdog (Jan 13, 2019)

Lets see 3.5 lathes, 2.5 of which are just taking up space, vs one notcher you will use from time to time. Do the math...........Bob


----------



## Cooter Brown (Jan 13, 2019)

Now you need to get yourself a box and pan brake...


----------



## Susan_in_SF (Jan 18, 2019)

Thanks everyone, for your honest and frank answers.  I apologize for the long delay.  Caught a bug that kept me sick in bed all week long.  
Well, I asked you guys since I questioned if I should trade, and I got my answer, lol.  

I am trying to make room in my shop.  I think I will put up a post of extra woodworking/metalworking books I can sell for cheap.  No more buying stuff.....

Susan


----------



## JimDawson (Jan 18, 2019)

Susan, you need more room.  I know of a nice place that is coming up for sale a few miles from me.  Nice house, 2 nice shops, one is 2400 sqft currently a machine shop, 2.5 acres.  Asking is going to be about $650K, a good value in this area.


----------



## gr8legs (Jan 20, 2019)

If this is your first foray into sheet metal then I think a notcher is the wrong tool to start with.  This is just an opinion based on how often I use my sheet metal tools.

Either a shear or a finger brake should come first, probably the brake. You can cut sheet metal with snips but making good, repeatable bends requires the brake.

Next is the shear - for making long, (or short) straight cuts quickly, squarely and accurately.

A punch (a turret punch if it's in the budget) is the next handiest thing, especially if you're doing electronic stuff with chassis and panels. You could buy a ton of Greenlee radio punches in the sizes you need but they're slow going compared to a Rotex or Thor. (and by the time you find and buy all the individual manual chassis punches you will need you've spent the equivalent of a used manual turret punch.) The stepped drill bits are a good interim solution but invariably on the last hole you drill either the material slips or the drill goes one step too deep and you get to start over.

Once you've got those then adding a notcher to simplify making clean and square corners on boxes would make sense. It takes a bit of fussing to get the notcher set up for an accurate cut and unless you're doing short, repetitive production runs the snips are much faster.

So, on my list, the notcher would be the last thing you'd need. This happens to be the order of tools I acquired. What a coinkydink!

And yes, you need more room. We all do. 

Stu


----------



## BGHansen (Jan 21, 2019)

I have one of those 6" x 6" 16-gauge notchers and use it quite a bit, but I do a lot of work with sheet metal.  I bought mine from Woodward Fab in Michigan for around $600 as I recall.  I've not seen a Jet first hand, so would be guessing to say "they're all the same from China".

That being said, it's not my "go to" sheet metal too.  I make some stuff that has inside angles so the notcher is great.  But I use my Tennsmith shear and Diacro finger brake a lot more than the notcher.  By the way, the notcher will do in inside corners of boxes, but you still need to fold them up.  That's where the finger brake comes in handy.

Personally, I'd hang onto your lathe and find some ready-made boxes off Amazon, eBay, etc.  You can buy a lot of sheet metal boxes for the price of the notcher.  You'd be getting the short end of this deal, that's why he's so interested in doing the swap.

Bruce


----------



## Winegrower (Jan 21, 2019)

I have a DiAcro 6” notcher.   True, I don’t use it that much, but when I do, it solves a problem that no other tool I have will.
Yes, perfect 90 degree internal corners, of course, but it is also an excellent nibbler and can shape odd sheet metal pieces quickly.    My “quest” is to expand the range of capabilities in my shop...with a small box brake, 24” DiAcro sheer, and this corner notcher, most sheet metal projects are doable.   I would dump redundant equipment, like 3.5 lathes, to pick up a new function.


----------



## Susan_in_SF (Jan 21, 2019)

JimDawson said:


> Susan, you need more room.  I know of a nice place that is coming up for sale a few miles from me.  Nice house, 2 nice shops, one is 2400 sqft currently a machine shop, 2.5 acres.  Asking is going to be about $650K, a good value in this area.


Thank you Jim.  I am a single mom on a fixed income.  Before buying any property, I first need a sugar daddy ;-)


----------



## P. Waller (Jan 21, 2019)

Everyone needs a manual sheet metal notcher, I would be single and lonely but for mine.
It helps to break the ice at parties.
Nothing works as well as a conversation that begins with the sentence "I have an ACME model 1244326-4 1/4" capacity sheet metal notcher, what do you have to offer" (-:

I have worked in the machine shop business  for 30 years and the one simple rule that took years to discover is.
Never discuss what you do for a living in a general social setting, no one will understand or have any interest at all.

If you work in a business that the general public uses daily you will be asked far too often for free advice, if you are a cable data installer, a roofer, a carpenter, a lawyer, an insurance broker, a realtor, a Cop, an auto mechanic, a cook, a plumber, an arborist, a concrete contractor, a landscaper, a mortician (what do I do with the three dead bodies chained to the water heater in my basement for instance) , a doctor,  or a dentist, these are services that the vast majority of consumers understand.
Anything beyond this is nonsense.

.


----------



## JimDawson (Jan 21, 2019)

Susan_in_SF said:


> Thank you Jim.  I am a single mom on a fixed income.  Before buying any property, I first need a sugar daddy ;-)



I would invite you to share my shop, but with two tool hoarders under the same roof we wouldn't be able to get in the door.


----------



## tq60 (Jan 21, 2019)

If you have excess lathes then trade as this is an additional tool you could use.

Can always sell it later.



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Aaron_W (Jan 22, 2019)

Susan_in_SF said:


> I first need a sugar daddy ;-)



Don't we all


----------



## Susan_in_SF (Jan 25, 2019)

Well guys, I decided against the notcher, especially since I came across a deal I cannot resist.  It defies logic to consider since I complain about space.  Someone is selling equipment from a college that was bought last year, never used, and then the program that the machinery was to be used in got axed.  He is willing to sell me a good condition Bridgeport 2J mill for $450.  
All other prospective equipment buys are dropped now, and I am going to visit the machine tomorrow.
I officially have an obsessive compulsive machinery buying disorder..
I need help, lol.
Susan


----------



## Dabbler (Jan 25, 2019)

From one machinery addict to another, I hope the purchase goes well!  Remember - without pictures, it didn't happen!


----------



## Susan_in_SF (Jan 25, 2019)

Dabbler said:


> From one machinery addict to another, I hope the purchase goes well!  Remember - without pictures, it didn't happen!


Thank you Dabbler.  If it goes through, I will definitely post pics, lol.  I corrected my last msg.  I will be visiting the machine Monday, not tomorrow.  
Susan


----------



## JimDawson (Jan 25, 2019)

Susan_in_SF said:


> I officially have an obsessive compulsive machinery buying disorder..
> I need help, lol.



We will be happy to encourage you to buy more


----------



## Cooter Brown (Jan 25, 2019)

Susan_in_SF said:


> I officially have an obsessive compulsive machinery buying disorder..
> I need help, lol.



You are on the wrong site if you are trying to stop buying machines, we will only try to make you buy more.....


----------



## Susan_in_SF (Jan 25, 2019)

Cooter Brown said:


> You are on the wrong site if you are trying to stop buying machines, we will only try to make you buy more.....


Emotional Enablers...


----------



## Susan_in_SF (Jan 25, 2019)

Fyi, I accidentally typed that I was going to see the Bridgeport tomorrow.  I should have typed Monday.  After I see it, I will post pics.  Now, I gotta read up on things to look for when buying a used milling machine.

Susan


----------



## hman (Jan 25, 2019)

+1 to what Cooter Brown said.  And hey ... at least you're living up to your motto, "Hi, my name is Susan, and I'm a machine hoarder..."


----------



## Susan_in_SF (Jan 28, 2019)

Well, I saw the Bridgeport mill today.  Here it is:


No runout, sounded good, looked good.  Turns out I was wrong.  This mill wasn't at a college.  It is at a private high school where a lot of the students are from very rich winery families (Sonama).  Tuition is $49K per year.  The school decided to get rid of the old ugly machines, like this Bridgeport since the kids wanted to work on pretty CNC machines.  WTF?

Anyways, the facilities manager said that the school had the machine looked over by a machinist when they first bought the machine from my alma mater, San Jose State University, and then again last month before putting it up for sale.  They were told the mill was good to go, and maybe could use some lithium grease on the table leadscrew.  

Btw, I looked up the year of manufacture for this mill after seeing the serial #.  This series 1 2J Bridgeport was made in 1976.

As for transporting the mill, I also turned to a business associate of my liquidator friend who runs a machinery transportation business.  To drive to Santa Rosa (90 min drive each way from his Fremont location) pickup the mill with his forklift and flatbed truck, and with an assistant, he said it would cost me $400.  He also told me to not worry about not having the money now, and I could just pay him later, whenever.  I think he is being extra generous due to a case of yellow fever, but I could be wrong ;-)

As for the school selling the mill, I tried to give the facilities mgr half the money now, but he told me to just give him the full $450 later, when I have it, and to not worry since he could tell I really wanted the machine and he'll just hold it for me.

Wow.  I think I really lucked out finding this mill.

Now, is anyone here interested in buying my 1976 Jet mill drill...?


----------



## Boswell (Jan 28, 2019)

What an outstanding Deal Susan


----------



## hman (Jan 28, 2019)

Great deal, indeed.  Now your problem is going to be the 230 volts the motor needs.  I recall a previous thread in which you were thinking of combining two 115 volt circuits.  Good luck getting proper power to it [safely!]


----------



## Winegrower (Jan 28, 2019)

I think the Bridgeport can replace a bunch of lesser stuff and save you space, betcha.


----------



## Susan_in_SF (Jan 28, 2019)

hman said:


> Great deal, indeed.  Now your problem is going to be the 230 volts the motor needs.  I recall a previous thread in which you were thinking of combining two 115 volt circuits.  Good luck getting proper power to it [safely!]


Hman, if I don't use that "Quick220.com" gadget, I also have a 3000 watt step up transformer.  As for my single phase residential wiring, I can either use my 5hp rotary phase converter with the Bridgeport's 1.5hp original motor, or use my 2hp inverter duty motor with my inverter vfd.


----------



## uncle harry (Jan 29, 2019)

Susan_in_SF said:


> Well, I saw the Bridgeport mill today.  Here it is:
> View attachment 286078
> 
> No runout, sounded good, looked good.  Turns out I was wrong.  This mill wasn't at a college.  It is at a private high school where a lot of the students are from very rich winery families (Sonama).  Tuition is $49K per year.  The school decided to get rid of the old ugly machines, like this Bridgeport since the kids wanted to work on pretty CNC machines.  WTF?
> ...




You have very excellent Karma !!!


----------



## C-Bag (Jan 29, 2019)

What a tale! Start off with a notcher and end up with a BP. 

Right now there are two different BP clones for $500 ea. on CL, with one very close by. I let the lack of space and the scary idea of doing the rigging myself along with electrical questions deter me. Reading about how all of this and even worse has not dented your enthusiasm makes me feel like a wimp.......


----------



## Cooter Brown (Jan 29, 2019)

C-Bag said:


> What a tale! Start off with a notcher and end up with a BP.
> 
> Right now there are two different BP clones for $500 ea. on CL, with one very close by. I let the lack of space and the scary idea of doing the rigging myself along with electrical questions deter me. Reading about how all of this and even worse has not dented your enthusiasm makes me feel like a wimp.......



I'm 6'2" 140bls and I got my bridgeport home and on the ground by myself..... You can do this!


----------



## Dabbler (Jan 29, 2019)

I'm a retired wimp, and I have moved all my machines myself (with a little help from my friends)...  Patience and risk avoidance are key.  There a a bunch of videos on the 'tube on moving heavy machines.  I prefer the pipe-and-crowbar over all, even though I now have all the toys as well.

So C-bag you can do it!  There may be several guys from the forum here near you to help out - they may even have a few of the toys to make the job easier.  The only place I'd hire professionals is moving large machines up and down stairs.  That is very technical and risky for a beginner.


----------



## C-Bag (Jan 29, 2019)

You guys are killin' me. Just so nobody thinks I'm not blowing more smoke than usual:

https://slo.craigslist.org/tls/d/san-luis-obispo-maxmill/6801178385.html

https://santabarbara.craigslist.org/tls/d/santa-barbara-mill-for-sale/6782870490.html


----------



## Dabbler (Jan 29, 2019)

Either mill, if the spindle bearings are even close to okay are a super deal!  
- If I was closer, I'd offer to help you move your purchase.


----------



## Susan_in_SF (Jan 29, 2019)

C-Bag said:


> You guys are killin' me. Just so nobody thinks I'm not blowing more smoke than usual:
> 
> https://slo.craigslist.org/tls/d/san-luis-obispo-maxmill/6801178385.html
> 
> https://santabarbara.craigslist.org/tls/d/santa-barbara-mill-for-sale/6782870490.html


Get the Maxmill....I saw the Tree mill on craigslist, and I even was thinking of going down there.  I think it has been up for sale for awhile.  I wonder why it is still not sold. 
The Maxmill looks like it was not abused at all as a child.  Max might not have a nerboys breakdown if you ask him to cut some steel.  Tree looks like he might of had a long life where his artritis from lack of use might be an issue.


----------



## Susan_in_SF (Jan 29, 2019)

C-Bag said:


> What a tale! Start off with a notcher and end up with a BP.
> 
> Right now there are two different BP clones for $500 ea. on CL, with one very close by. I let the lack of space and the scary idea of doing the rigging myself along with electrical questions deter me. Reading about how all of this and even worse has not dented your enthusiasm makes me feel like a wimp.......


You are not a wimp.  You are probably just less crazy than me.  It's ok.  I can help you let loose and "go for it!"
Actually, if 220 power is an issue, you can try a route I may use -- get a 3000 watt step up transformer, an inverter drive, and a 3 phase 220 motor (inverter duty preferred, but not absolutely necessary ).  You can pick up an inverter drive for 4 hp for under $100 off ebay, I am guessing.  Used inverter duty motors are getting a lot more expensive on ebay than in the past.  However, I can help you try to get a deal for a 2hp inverter motor.   You only live once (I assume), and life is short, so go for it!


----------



## Susan_in_SF (Jan 29, 2019)

uncle harry said:


> You have very excellent Karma !!!


Thank you Uncle Harry.  I never thought of it as Karma.  I just always thought I was either lucky, or quick to jump on a deal.
However, maybe it is Karma.  I honestly feel like the big guy above only cares about what we have done to help others.  So, I like to help people


----------



## Susan_in_SF (Jan 29, 2019)

WelL guys, I apologize for going so off topic in this post.  I will later start  a new thread to show the Bridgeport mill arriving to my tiny garage, and my neighbors just shaking their heads.


----------



## Susan_in_SF (Jan 30, 2019)

C-Bag said:


> What a tale! Start off with a notcher and end up with a BP.
> 
> Right now there are two different BP clones for $500 ea. on CL, with one very close by. I let the lack of space and the scary idea of doing the rigging myself along with electrical questions deter me. Reading about how all of this and even worse has not dented your enthusiasm makes me feel like a wimp.......


C-bag,
Here is a link on how to install a single phase dc motor to a Bridgeport mill.  I thought you might want to check it out.




__





						Building a DC Drive for the Bridgeport Spindle
					

Machine shop equipment



					www.truetex.com
				



Susan


----------



## benmychree (Jan 30, 2019)

That is one fantastic deal, including the haulage!


----------



## Firstgear (Jan 31, 2019)

You need to get out of California and move to the Midwest.....$650k will buy you a hell of a house plus out buildings and acreage.  

An old joke...sexist,but still funny.   “Looking for woman with Bridgeport mill for marriage, please send photo of Bridgeport”


----------



## C-Bag (Jan 31, 2019)

Just when I thought it was ok to cruise CL again.....









						Maxmill
					

Used Maxmill



					slo.craigslist.org
				




Nowhere near the shape of the other Maxmill, but still.....


----------



## Susan_in_SF (Jan 31, 2019)

Firstgear said:


> You need to get out of California and move to the Midwest.....$650k will buy you a hell of a house plus out buildings and acreage.
> 
> An old joke...sexist,but still funny.   “Looking for woman with Bridgeport mill for marriage, please send photo of Bridgeport”


LOL!!!
Ever since I got into metalworking, I noticed that I, all of a sudden, have dudes liking me.  One time, I carried an angle grinder into Home Depot (I forgot why), and got hit on so much.  I should write a book encouraging lonely, single women to take up metalworking for the sake of increasing their likelihood of finding a guy who is interested in them ;-)
As for being in the mid-west, I don't know.  I like being one of many ethnicities.  I might feel like a fish out of my fish bowl if I am the only Asian in town.  Someone might ask me to cook them some Chinese food, and I might have to knock them out, LOL ;-)


----------



## neilho (Feb 1, 2019)

Lucked out is right! Congratulations!

And.... I have a notcher and use it whenever I do sheet metal- not often, but often enough. If you're looking for more space,  trading a lathe for a notcher is a good move.


----------



## FOMOGO (Feb 1, 2019)

Susan, congrats on the mill. Good things eventually come to good people. C-bag, what is with the all the screaming deals on mills in California? I would grab all three of those, keep the best one, and end up with yours for free, and some cash in your pocket for tooling. Cheers, Mike


----------



## Susan_in_SF (Feb 6, 2019)

So here I end the post that was about getting a nother with this pic as they deliver my Bridgeport now 


Susan


----------



## brino (Feb 8, 2019)

Congratulations on the "new" mill!

Yep this group will always enable this behaviour.
....I guess it's still a metal notcher......just a very different kind. 

Wait....your previous picture was a grey mill...this one looks red.
-brino


----------



## just old al (Feb 8, 2019)

Brino, given the lateness of the day in that shot I might suggest the red you're seeing is the high-level brake lights on the flatbed...


----------



## hman (Feb 8, 2019)

Naw ... it rusted in the San Francisco fog


----------



## Susan_in_SF (Mar 11, 2019)

Check out my next conquest...
I am going to buy it tonight


----------



## chips&more (Mar 11, 2019)

Made in China but not bad. I got one about 20 years ago from Enco. Needed a bunch of flashing for a house. The contractors wanted $3K for the flashing job. I bought the 3 in 1 new for $500. So it paid for itself. Mine came with extra/spare gears, so check for that. And I think they come in two different sizes? So, check for that too. Or use it as a haggle tool.


----------



## Susan_in_SF (Mar 11, 2019)

chips&more said:


> Made in China but not bad. I got one about 20 years ago from Enco. Needed a bunch of flashing for a house. The contractors wanted $3K for the flashing job. I bought the 3 in 1 new for $500. So it paid for itself. Mine came with extra/spare gears, so check for that. And I think they come in two different sizes? So, check for that too. Or use it as a haggle tool.


Thanks Chips 
I asked the guy how wide it was.  He replied he thinks it's 30 inches, but couldn't be positive since he was at work


----------



## Winegrower (Mar 11, 2019)

You are absolutely going to need this, Susan.   I wish I had one just exactly like this.  What was it again?


----------



## Susan_in_SF (Mar 11, 2019)

I am sooo *****y.  I asked the guy if it would be ok to come a little later, after the evening commute died down.  He said yes.  Then, 30 minutest ago, he texts asking if I was still coming.  I just texted yes since I was at the gas station.  Then, I got home now, and he just told me he sold it to someone else who picked it up already.  He said too many people flake on craigslist.   I asked him why he bothered to ask if I was coming.  I am sooo *****yyyy!!!!!
I see the auto editor software hid my five letter word that starts with a B.
I don't have a ton of morals, but I do believe in keeping one's word/agreement.  WTF?

As you guys can see, I don't handle losing well ;-)


----------



## markba633csi (Mar 11, 2019)

AACKK! doesn't that **** u off?  You are not the only one that's happened to though, so don't feel too bad.
Personally, I would rather have the step pulley head instead of the vari-speed.  Less to go wrong. Maybe it's a blessing in disguise?
Mark


----------



## Susan_in_SF (Mar 11, 2019)

markba633csi said:


> AACKK! doesn't that **** u off?  You are not the only one that's happened to though, so don't feel too bad.
> Personally, I would rather have the step pulley head instead of the vari-speed.  Less to go wrong. Maybe it's a blessing in disguise?
> Mark


I already have the Bridgeport.  It was for the $80 3 in 1 brake slip roll shear.


----------



## hman (Mar 12, 2019)

There's a lot of sleazy people out there.  I've run into some myself.

Just recently I advertised a lathe on Craigs.  First responder asked me to hold it a couple days.  I said OK, as he sounded like a serious buyer.  Had a couple of other buyers respond a day or so later, and I told them I was holding it and would let them know if it became available.  One of them got sleazy and wanted to come by that evening, cash in hand.

I told him I didn't operate that way, don't go back on my word.

The first responder bought the lathe, full price, no problems.

Yup, I hate sleazoids!


----------



## Dabbler (Mar 12, 2019)

I know it is impossible to get to a vendor sometimes, but there's no substitute for being there in person with the cash.  The vendor sleazed on you, but a lot of customers are sleazy too...  A disappointment  and I've lost my share (maybe more) but you keep in the game until you get what you want.


----------



## C-Bag (Mar 12, 2019)

CL is always a crapshoot. But guess I don't need to tell you that Susan. You have certainly come out smelling like a rose more times than I have. You use what you have to great effect. I am sorry it didn't work this time.

The essential tools for me is a flexible schedule, a pickup and a trailer. I also seldom dicker and keep in touch with seller once I finally make contact as we work out the meet. If somebody is asking too much I put them on the watch list and see if they come down on their own. If not I ignore.

I have to admit I was hoping you'd get the 3-n-1 so there might be a ongoing thread about the ins and outs of this particular machine. It is deceptively heavy at 300lbs. And there are a lot of details of adjustment that if not taken care of render the machine next to useless. The sad part is if it was never setup properly or plain old made wrong at the factory it can be damaged and not work right without some major fixin'. It is never going to be as good as domestic made shear, box and pan or slip roll dedicated machines but for 20ga projects it's lightyears ahead of whacking with a hammer in a vise. And the beauty of HFTOOLS is you can modify and not feel like are messing up some nice old iron


----------



## Cooter Brown (Mar 12, 2019)

I know people that do dumb stuff like that when they sell stuff on craigslist.... 5 people will call and he will tell all of them to show up at the same time first one there wins...... You have to be quick and jump on it....


----------



## chips&more (Mar 12, 2019)

Yeah CL is full of flakes. I will get 5 calls all saying they want it and nobody shows up. And on the other side of the fence. My 3 cents again. I would not post the item you wanted on this site or any other site until you have it in your hands! You advertised for everyone to see and not everyone has scruples. Not me, but someone else local and also seeing your post could have done the WTF. So maybe next time, save your bragging rights until after you have it in your hands…sorry, Dave


----------



## Susan_in_SF (Mar 24, 2019)

C-Bag said:


> CL is always a crapshoot. But guess I don't need to tell you that Susan. You have certainly come out smelling like a rose more times than I have. You use what you have to great effect. I am sorry it didn't work this time.
> 
> The essential tools for me is a flexible schedule, a pickup and a trailer. I also seldom dicker and keep in touch with seller once I finally make contact as we work out the meet. If somebody is asking too much I put them on the watch list and see if they come down on their own. If not I ignore.
> 
> I have to admit I was hoping you'd get the 3-n-1 so there might be a ongoing thread about the ins and outs of this particular machine. It is deceptively heavy at 300lbs. And there are a lot of details of adjustment that if not taken care of render the machine next to useless. The sad part is if it was never setup properly or plain old made wrong at the factory it can be damaged and not work right without some major fixin'. It is never going to be as good as domestic made shear, box and pan or slip roll dedicated machines but for 20ga projects it's lightyears ahead of whacking with a hammer in a vise. And the beauty of HFTOOLS is you can modify and not feel like are messing up some nice old iron



Hi C-bag,
For now, I decided to hold off on buying a 3-in-1 machine.  I was willing to buy this one in my story only due to the $80 price.  The reason for holding off is the lack of space in my garage, and the 300 lbs.  I REALLY want such a machine, but will wait until I get space.  I do plan on eventually get one, in the distant future -- and when I do, you guys will definitely be reading about it, LOL


----------



## Susan_in_SF (Mar 24, 2019)

Cooter Brown said:


> I know people that do dumb stuff like that when they sell stuff on craigslist.... 5 people will call and he will tell all of them to show up at the same time first one there wins...... You have to be quick and jump on it....


Yup, I hate that too, Cooter.


----------



## Susan_in_SF (Mar 24, 2019)

chips&more said:


> Yeah CL is full of flakes. I will get 5 calls all saying they want it and nobody shows up. And on the other side of the fence. My 3 cents again. I would not post the item you wanted on this site or any other site until you have it in your hands! You advertised for everyone to see and not everyone has scruples. Not me, but someone else local and also seeing your post could have done the WTF. So maybe next time, save your bragging rights until after you have it in your hands…sorry, Dave


Thanks Dave.  That is honestly some really good advice.


----------



## C-Bag (Mar 24, 2019)

Well I'm glad you've gone back into hunting mode Susan. 3n1 don't come up very often. All the ones I saw close by were rough to say the least. And I have yet to see anything that looks better in person than in a little pic on CL. The cheapest was $100 and it looked rode hard and put up wet. But mine was completely unused and on the original pallet so that's why I went for $230(down from $250, one of the few times I bargained). You should also keep an eye on HF because I'm sure that machine is going away sooner or later and you might be able to get a floor model. Hey, it could happen


----------



## yarrrrr (Mar 24, 2019)

Hey Susan, I have a 3 in 1. It's ok, and it weighs as much as a toyota. You may have lost, but ya didnt lose big.


----------

